# Riding Double



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Me and my cousins used to ride double all the time. Horse never had a problem from it


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

We have never had problems from it at the stable. I think the kidney's are right before their hips but please correct me if I am wrong! We even rode triple once for a few trot strides on a draft


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

That must have been so much fun!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

It was, inorder to convince the horse that we all wanted to trot 2 of us had to kick at the same time! And our helmets kept clanging together.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, riding double is going to cause their backs to break, kidneys to fail, and legs to all fall off.


:rofl: 

Naw, you guys are fine. It's not gonna kill them to have a couple girls riding them at once.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a crack in my screen so I only saw the top half of your post, Sorrel.

I was like "No way on earth are you serious right now.."


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Me and my friend "attempt" to ride double all the time! . We love to gallop out to the pasture in the summer double... I don't think I could count how many times I have fallen off though..


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I think riding double is fun, I haven't done it in years now though. I have a buddy seat that I used to use with my grandkids where it went behind my saddle and we put on alot of miles like that. I don't think it would hurt the horse at all.....have fun!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i used to jump double with my sister =]


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We used to ride double a lot when I was a kid. When we stack three kids on the pony, she threw us in the dirt. I think that occasional double riding for reasonable distances is fine.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

As long as its occasional and not for miles and miles, your horse will be fine. Just look for a sore back the day after and then you'll know what your horse can and can't take.

I would assume the kidney is around the same place it would be in a human [all the organs are generally the sane] so I'm sure it is in the "low back." Also keep in mind that a longer back is a weaker back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

